
Show HN: Built and Released a Hacker News Clone in an Hour - ajb413
https://pubsub.pubnub.com/v1/blocks/sub-key/sub-c-4ab8fea0-3600-11e9-82f9-d2a672cc1cb7/hn
======
NicoJuicy
Build one in a month ( [http://handlr.sapico.me](http://handlr.sapico.me) )
Tag hierarchy/synonyms, votes, rss feed, personal mode, user management,
custom functionality based on tags ( eg. Tag personal, html editor, HN
comments loading), multiple sites, custom layout based on less, popular and
upvoted tags Based on current tag)...

Need to improve search performance though.

Ps. The nice thing about hackernews is the simplicity of items ( a comment is
also an item) and the JavaScript/css involved for voting.

[http://brugge.sapico.me](http://brugge.sapico.me)

[http://Hackerspace.sapico.me](http://Hackerspace.sapico.me)

[http://handlr.sapico.me/Item/Details?id=f187ce8e-2045-e911-9...](http://handlr.sapico.me/Item/Details?id=f187ce8e-2045-e911-9683-fc21c4c19e1a)

~~~
ajb413
Looks legit! I like how the links wiggle when you hover over them.

I want to add some realtime functionality to my page with pub/sub so you can
see live link vote updates and stuff.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Then add new item votes on the new page, live vote updates is not required

------
ajb413
Links last for 1 day and then disappear.

Code in the GitHub Repo: [https://github.com/PubNubDevelopers/serverless-
hackernews](https://github.com/PubNubDevelopers/serverless-hackernews)

